# Chevy volt Gen 2 dead in the water



## Cyedward (Dec 5, 2021)

Hi all. Yesterday I woke up and noticed my plugged in Volt was not showing the usual Green charged light. I now have an "unable to charge" message. ICE won't start either.

After much internet search. I've tried jump starting - that didn't work. put 12 volt on charger - that didn't work.

So it's off to the dealer. My question is, will I be able to get the car into nuetral to push it out of my garage to get a tow?

any other tips would be very helpful.

thanks
Cy


----------



## solar_dave (Sep 23, 2010)

Try over here: This is getting to be a common problem.








GM Volt Forum


A forum community dedicated to Chevy Volt electric car owners and enthusiasts. Come join the discussion about hybrid performance, modifications, classifieds, troubleshooting, maintenance, reviews, and more!




www.gm-volt.com


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Did you actually try jump starting the ICE? Putting it on a "charger" may be futile if the 12V battery is dead and what you call a charger is a trickle charger.


----------



## Cyedward (Dec 5, 2021)

solar_dave said:


> Try over here: This is getting to be a common problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave. I"m hooked up there too.


----------



## Cyedward (Dec 5, 2021)

remy_martian said:


> Did you actually try jump starting the ICE? Putting it on a "charger" may be futile if the 12V battery is dead and what you call a charger is a trickle charger.


I sure did. But had no luck. I'll be giving that another try in the morning.

thanks for responding


----------



## electro wrks (Mar 5, 2012)

Have you tried to reboot the computer(s) by disconnecting the 12V battery, and reconnecting it after at least 1/2 hr wait?


----------



## Cyedward (Dec 5, 2021)

electro wrks said:


> Have you tried to reboot the computer(s) by disconnecting the 12V battery, and reconnecting it after at least 1/2 hr wait?





electro wrks said:


> Have you tried to reboot the computer(s) by disconnecting the 12V battery, and reconnecting it after at least 1/2 hr wait?


I have not done that.I'm planning on replacing the battery tomorrow so I can easily do this test. Thanks. I hadn't heard of this tip to reset the computers and it makes very good sense to me. Thanks


----------



## jimalden (Nov 23, 2021)

Cyedward said:


> Hi all. Yesterday I woke up and noticed my plugged in Volt was not showing the usual Green charged light. I now have an "unable to charge" message. ICE won't start either.
> 
> After much internet search. I've tried jump starting - that didn't work. put 12 volt on charger - that didn't work.
> 
> ...


Was it under water? Please explain


----------

